# Planning a Whistler trip



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey drrice, I suggest you go to the Longhorn bar, 'Garfs' nightclub, and Tapleys pub for drinking. they are all different kinds of places. as for activities, you should do some snowmobiling, ziptrek, heli boarding if you can afford it (right now the snow is awesome)
check out powder mountain cat boarding for a cheaper day. while in bounds, make sure you do spankys and the glacier on blackcomb, and peak to creek region on whistler


----------

